# Beckhoff Konfiguration



## Diesla (22 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Beckhoff-Profibusmodul (Buskoppler BK3120) mit einigen Digitaleingangs- (KL1104) und Digitalausgangsklemmen (KL2114) an einer Simatic S7-300 in Betrieb nehmen.

Dazu benötige ich doch neben der Treiberdatei für den Buskoppler auch die Treiberdateien für die Ein- und Ausgangsklemmen, damit ich später mein Modul in Step7 konfigurieren kann, oder?

Leider kann ich bei Beckhoff die entsprechenden Treiber, außer den für den Busskoppler nicht finden.


----------



## MSB (22 Dezember 2007)

Du benötigst lediglich die GSE/G-Datei für den Buskoppler,
die "Module" also die div. Klemmen sind dann in dieser GSE/G hinterlegt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## zotos (22 Dezember 2007)

Treiber?
Du meinst die GSD (Datei). Oder?


----------



## Diesla (22 Dezember 2007)

Ja, genau ich meinte die gsd-Dateien.

Danke für eure Hilfe. Als Profibus-Neuling ist es immer gut, wenn man hier Leute fragen kann, die etwas davon verstehen.


----------



## zotos (22 Dezember 2007)

Link:
http://www.beckhoff.com/german/download/bkconfg.htm

In der Step7 Hilfe steht wie man die GSD Dateien einbindet.


----------

